# Cruise Ship Stranded at Sea Over Coronavirus Fears, Denied Entry by Several Countries



## Robert59 (Feb 11, 2020)

Thailand’s government has turned away a Holland America cruise ship on Tuesday, just hours after the firm announced that it would be able to disembark in Bangkok—making it the fifth time a country or territory has denied it entry amid fears that someone on board might have coronavirus.


https://www.theepochtimes.com/cruis...enied-entry-by-several-countries_3234418.html


----------



## retiredtraveler (Feb 11, 2020)

Tip of the iceberg...........I would certainly be unhappy if I were on the ship, but I fully understand.


----------



## Gardenlover (Feb 11, 2020)

I wonder how many people have cancelled their cruises because of Coronavirus.


----------



## Duster (Feb 11, 2020)

We were thinking that this might be a good time to take a cheap cruise.  We did take one in 2009 with cruise lines changing itineraries and passengers cancelling because of some swine virus in Mexico.  The cruise went to the Bahamas instead.  We drove down to the port and got to go to ports that they didn't normally visit. We had a great time & the ship wasn't crowded.  
We changed our minds this time, when the quarantines started. That's a whole different ballgame, regardless of how much the cruise costs.
This is also norovirus season.  
We flew to Hawaii one year in March.  Some woman across the aisle from us on the plane was very sick with flu.  We both came down with it and had to tough it out in a condo.  Hawaii costs the same, whether you're touring the sites or sick with a fever in a condo room. 
I don't recommend it.


----------



## fmdog44 (Feb 12, 2020)

One cruise ship scheduled to release the passengers after14 days has changed it to a longer stay. I would be going nuts.


----------



## rgp (Feb 12, 2020)

I can't even imagine being quarantined in a cruise ship cabin , without a window for 14 days, and only permitted 'on deck' every four days !!!............I'd swim home.......


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 12, 2020)

*Update: Ship allowed to disembark in Cambodia!

https://www.usatoday.com/story/trav...-allows-holland-america-ship-dock/4728403002/*


----------



## retiredtraveler (Feb 13, 2020)

Pink Biz said:


> *Update: Ship allowed to disembark in Cambodia!*


So they can see the killing fields...............


----------

